# sata problem..

## inglor

Hi paidia! Eimai kainourgios sto gentoo kai den mporw na kanw swsti egatastasi...

Pio sygekrimena:

Motherboard: Asus p4p800 deluxe (me to chipset intel ihc5r gia sata)

HD: SATA skliro ston opoio 8elw na kanw egatastasi

Otan einai Enhanced mode i epilogi sto motherboard mou kollaei sto livecd kai mou bgazei /newroot # kai den briskei ton disko.

Otan einai Compatible mode anagnwrizei ton disko ws SCSI kai kanontas tin egatastasi anaferetai panta san /dev/sda.

Otan meta kanw reboot kai prospa8w na trexw ton kernel mou, den briskei ton disko mou (/dev/sda4)

Den exw dokimasei akoma na kanw egatastasi me compatible kai meta na kanw reboot me encanced. Sto aggliko forum diavasa oti prepei na einai Encenced kai no SVSI support o kernel mou.

Any clues..???? thax!  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

 *inglor wrote:*   

> Hi paidia! Eimai kainourgios sto gentoo kai den mporw na kanw swsti egatastasi...
> 
> Pio sygekrimena:
> 
> Motherboard: Asus p4p800 deluxe (me to chipset intel ihc5r gia sata)
> ...

 

den jerw ti pezei me tin motherboard egw exw 2 SATA. Tous vlepei eite san hdX eite san sdX. Kalutera san sdX imho gia na jexwrizoune  :Wink: 

Support ston kernel exeis? ti kernel exeis? an ta vlepei to liveCD tote standar einai configuration error, exeis udev? akolouthises to manual?

pia kernel option exeis valei sxetika me to sata sou skliro sou?  :Smile: 

----------

## frantux

sto configuration tou kernel kane disable to sata support sto ATA/IDE section kai vale libata driver mesa sta scsi low level drivers, me support gia to chipset sou kai 8a sou vgazei ta sata ws /dev/sdX

----------

